# Data recovery from Blackberry



## 2little2late (Oct 7, 2014)

I had searched another thread for this answer but didn't see it there, though I did see knowledgable people who can help. 

I have my husbands Blackberry Curve 9330 that he used during the affair. He stopped using it a couple of months after it ended, deleting all pictures, texts, etc. 

I have seen companies that claim they can retrieve the deleted info. Anyone know if I will get what I am looking for? I have no problem paying the money, but I obviously don't want to waste money on a product that won't deliver. 

Any recommendations? 
Thanks


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know enough about blackberries to help.

One thing I wonder is why are you concerned with it now? I assume you are reconciling? I would focus on that. Focus on trying to move forward. Bringing up the past will only hurt you more for no reason, you won't gain anything from it. Focus on the present and future.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

DoveEnigma13 said:


> I don't know enough about blackberries to help.
> 
> One thing I wonder is why are you concerned with it now? I assume you are reconciling? I would focus on that. Focus on trying to move forward. Bringing up the past will only hurt you more for no reason, you won't gain anything from it. Focus on the present and future.


Somewhat agree with this, but it will be a way to verify and judge the status of true R. If the WS has other hidden accounts or it reveals the truth about the A or possibly others, it could help reveal the true nature of the R. Too many times we have seen where the BS is committed and supposedly has all the truth only to return and find that things were hidden and it was false R and now they are hurt even more for opening themselves up and trying further. Some of us need closure and the only way it can be achieved is through verification and fact checking, as too many times we have heard it was just a kiss and only lasted 3 months to find out it was actually wild animal chandelier sex that lasted for 3 years. How can someone be fully vested in R when they don't know the extent that the A went to?


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just saying that I wouldn't do it. What if he was truthful and there was nothing else? You just reopened all those old wounds for nothing. I understand verifying the truth, but that should have been done before starting the work towards reconciliation. I'm just saying it might do more harm than good at this point.

I would leave that part in the past. Start over and keep eyes open for continuing or new stuff.

Or take that as a sign that reconciliation won't work. That's my two cents. If they weren't being truthful and open at the time that I felt I needed to look deeper, then that's a sign it won't work.


----------



## 2little2late (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for your input, both of you. I just feel that there was a lot of rugsweeping and I never got answers to a lot of my questions. No explanations. No disclosure. 

I probably should just move on and focus on the present but it has been over 2 years and I am still not healed and still trying to fit the pieces together and fill in the blanks. I can usually push it aside, but then I start looking at that half done puzzle again.


----------



## 2little2late (Oct 7, 2014)

Squeakr, your daughter is very wise!


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

2little2late said:


> Thanks for your input, both of you. I just feel that there was a lot of rugsweeping and I never got answers to a lot of my questions. No explanations. No disclosure.
> 
> I probably should just move on and focus on the present but it has been over 2 years and I am still not healed and still trying to fit the pieces together and fill in the blanks. I can usually push it aside, but then I start looking at that half done puzzle again.


I'm not one to say what you should do, because when I was trying to reconcile I did all the wrong things. I followed the script as much as she did. Knowing what I know now, I wish I could go back and do it all over. I believe if after two years I felt the way you feel, I wouldn't be able to do it. I think in your case it may been too little and now too late (see what I did there, yeah I'm pretty witty) to fix anything.

I just think that if you are really working towards reconciliation and still believe you have a chance at it, going back will be bad news. Either you will find that he was rug sweeping, and the last two years will have been wasted, or best case you will see that he was fully honest. In that case you will bring up all those old feelings, and basically will be starting over. I don't see it ending well in either case.

I wish you all the luck and hope that you can repair your relationship. I still believe in marriage even after all I've been through.


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

DoveEnigma13 said:


> I'm not one to say what you should do, because when I was trying to reconcile I did all the wrong things. I followed the script as much as she did. Knowing what I know now, I wish I could go back and do it all over. I believe if after two years I felt the way you feel, I wouldn't be able to do it. I think in your case it may been too little and now too late (see what I did there, yeah I'm pretty witty) to fix anything.
> 
> I just think that if you are really working towards reconciliation and still believe you have a chance at it, going back will be bad news. Either you will find that he was rug sweeping, and the last two years will have been wasted, or best case you will see that he was fully honest. In that case you will bring up all those old feelings, and basically will be starting over. I don't see it ending well in either case.
> 
> I wish you all the luck and hope that you can repair your relationship. I still believe in marriage even after all I've been through.


I disagree. If after 2 years she finds that he has not been truthful, she can finally let go, move on, and know she did her best even though he wasn't willing. If she finds he was truthful maybe she can finally let go of the nagging suspicions and make true progress with reconciliation.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hopefully someone with blackberry experience can chime in. I'm an apple guy.

As far as I know, blackberries are tougher to crack, and are more "secure" not sure if that is just truth or reputation. I remember reading the President uses Blackberry because it is much more secure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

The BB is a notoriously tough nut to crack. Having said that, there are some 3rd party tools that may or may not help. I posted one in a thread not too long ago... let me see if I can dig it up.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

2little2late said:


> Thanks for your input, both of you. I just feel that there was a lot of rugsweeping and I never got answers to a lot of my questions. No explanations. No disclosure.
> 
> I probably should just move on and focus on the present but it has been over 2 years and I am still not healed and still trying to fit the pieces together and fill in the blanks. I can usually push it aside, but then I start looking at that half done puzzle again.


If the rug sweeping and lack of information is going to eat at you, reconciliation is NOT going to work.

As for what to do, I suspect that if you were male and your spouse female, many here would be advising you to divorce. I'm not saying that. I think what you need is a long, no yelling allowed, discussion with your husband in which you try to get him to understand that you need to KNOW or this isn't going to work. Certainly if the genders really were reversed, He'd want to know everything from you.


----------



## 2little2late (Oct 7, 2014)

Sidney, I have attempted many discussions even by written word, so I can get information, and it has been fruitless. Oh, and I'm a female....who has a hard time of letting go, I guess.

I may have to throw the damn puzzle away and convince myself it doesn't matter at this point. Unless anyone can point me in the right direction. 

I've held onto the phone this long, it's not going anywhere. I feel like it is the key to understanding. For now, it will go back in to the box with all of my other evidence.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if it's an old phone then the sim card may have info it
look into a sim card reader


----------



## 2little2late (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, I was thinking of a SIM card reader, but I would need software to translate, wouldn't I? Any suggestions for either?


----------



## 2little2late (Oct 7, 2014)

From reading around, chances are the texts were overwritten as he did a heavy amount of texting back then (much, much more than he does now).


----------

